# Composing In The Style Of Danny Elfman (Soundiron Session)



## Soundiron Team (May 4, 2020)

In this episode of Soundiron Session Craig Peters deconstructs his track titled "What Lurks Beyond The Grave" which was inspired by film composing legend Danny Elfman. Craig shows how he built the track from the ground up using various Soundiron virtual instruments like Hyperion Strings Elements, Elysium Harp, Alto Glockenspiel, Emotional Piano, Symphony Series Brass and more. He also goes into the song-writing process from taking a basic chord progression and developing melodic ideas, orchestration, as well as mixing and mastering. 


​


----------

